# sprollies



## sam (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi 
Ive got an adorable springer/ collie cross anybody else out there got one if so are they finding them as enjoyable as mine is.
sam


----------



## DeeCollins (Feb 8, 2008)

*I have a Sprollie, he is now 3 and a half years old, we got him at 5 months he was left abandoned and I fell in love with him immediately. He's called D4 and is a complete nutcase with such an amazing personality and the most intelligent dog I have ever known and the most affectionate and handsome (I am biased I know lol). Here is a pic of him. One at 5 months old and one taken only last year.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice photos very cute


----------



## dogsdinner (Nov 6, 2007)

Great pics, lets see one of yours Sam?
I think that cross is always an attractive one and inteligent becuase of the collie in it.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

his lovely 
love the pic's


----------



## DeeCollins (Feb 8, 2008)

*Thank you, I agree the cross is great as you say the intelligence of the collie but the playfullness of the spaniel, he certainly keeps our 11 year old Shepherd young, we once had a workman say to us "you could never get bored of him" and nope you certainly couldnt, he is very full on and they're both with us 24/7 but I wouldnt have it any other way, I'd be lost without him now......He's my boy *


----------



## sam (Feb 3, 2008)

dogsdinner said:


> Great pics, lets see one of yours Sam?
> I think that cross is always an attractive one and inteligent becuase of the collie in it.


will put some pics up soon of sam just not organised having trouble getting used to this site still learning
sam


----------



## ann (Feb 7, 2008)

a very lovely looking dog does he have a driving licence


----------



## sam (Feb 3, 2008)

DeeCollins said:


> *I have a Sprollie, he is now 3 and a half years old, we got him at 5 months he was left abandoned and I fell in love with him immediately. He's called D4 and is a complete nutcase with such an amazing personality and the most intelligent dog I have ever known and the most affectionate and handsome (I am biased I know lol). Here is a pic of him. One at 5 months old and one taken only last year.*


lovely photos probably better at driving than me
sam


----------



## sam (Feb 3, 2008)

DeeCollins said:


> *Thank you, I agree the cross is great as you say the intelligence of the collie but the playfullness of the spaniel, he certainly keeps our 11 year old Shepherd young, we once had a workman say to us "you could never get bored of him" and nope you certainly couldnt, he is very full on and they're both with us 24/7 but I wouldnt have it any other way, I'd be lost without him now......He's my boy *


I find my sprollie to be lots of fun only 10 months learning loads still pulling on his lead but getting better really playful affectionate and the best pal u could want


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

What a gorgeous dog!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Brilliant! I want one!


----------



## M & M (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi my name is Melissa and I have a four month old Sprollie called Murphy. He is a real live wire and we have had great results so far at dog training. He seems to progress quicker than the other puppies in our group and gets bored quickly if I dont keep him busy.

Best cross you can def get!! Everyone loves him as he has such a gentle nature and great with other dogs and kids.

Melissa and Murphy


----------



## DeeCollins (Feb 8, 2008)

*Murphy is adorable Melissa, I remember that little face on my boy, the great thing about sprollies is they have two amazing breeds and they always grow up to be stunners, I have to say D4 isnt too good with any other dog apart from our Shepherd, he is very very protective and where they both come to work with us they don't socialise with other dogs very much either. I've never taken him training as he has learnt a lot from Rhana (our shepherd) but looking at possibly doing obedience and then agility / flyball with him either this year or next all of which I know he will be fantastic at and that should help socialise him too. *


----------



## M & M (Feb 21, 2008)

I def recommend classes of sometime. I see you also live in Kent, the classes I attend are near West Malling with a guy called Barry Black this is a class for both puppies and older adult dogs. We are doing dog awards and the beginning of the class is good dog socialisation section which has been very benefical for Murphy.

Where are you in Kent? 

Murphy and Melissa


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful pictures,, beautiful dogs,


----------



## DeeCollins (Feb 8, 2008)

M & M said:


> I def recommend classes of sometime. I see you also live in Kent, the classes I attend are near West Malling with a guy called Barry Black this is a class for both puppies and older adult dogs. We are doing dog awards and the beginning of the class is good dog socialisation section which has been very benefical for Murphy.
> 
> Where are you in Kent?
> 
> Murphy and Melissa


We are down in New Romney and were looking at going to Madow Dogs in Canterbury with our two as they do both obedience and agility.


----------



## vandao (May 3, 2008)

Hi I have to agree Sprollies are relly good natured and clever I own one called harvey he's nearly 3 .Good at flyball !!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

SPROLLIESPMSL..havent heard of that one yet,cute.


----------



## vandao (May 3, 2008)

Hi my sprollie is 3 and we love him to bits they should be in crufts .beauty and talent in one dog .Will try to get photos of harvey on don't know how yet .vanda!


----------



## scottx (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi,
I have seen some sprollies for sale and after reading up on this link, I am wondering if they will make a good gundog? 
Also how big do they grow ?
Thanks
Scott


----------



## JimJamz (Mar 15, 2008)

My mum rescued a sprollie about 3 months ago & he's a great dog. Very friendly & Intelligent. He's about the size of a lab but not as bulky.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

scottx said:


> wondering if they will make a good gundog?


Depends if they take more from the Collie side or the Springer side. It would be a gamble at best because Collie's are not gundogs and never will be. Even if they took more from the Springer side there gun instinct would be diluted by the Collie side. Getting a Sprollie to be a gun dog seems a bit strange to me, to be honest, why not get a pedigree gun dog?


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

He looks a bit like a Munsterlander to me
Very hansome looking dog.
Mary
x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

There's a Srpinger X Collie in my village, her name is Jemma. She looks mostly like a collie, but with the springer ears! She's so beautiful.


----------



## DeeCollins (Feb 8, 2008)

D4 is 4 now and he's the size of collie, so not that big yet in agility class he is in the big dog group. You just have to be careful of their wrists as D4 has the occasional problem that is common in collies. I cant quite decide which breed he has in him more, he has the nutty spaniel side and the affection of both spaniel and collie but has the definate aggression of the collie, if he soesnt like someone he certainly lets them know, especially the postman he trys to launch himself through the van window to bite the poor guy and yet they used to play ball together, strange that.....lol


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Aww so cute - never heard of them but they look lovely


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

DeeCollins said:


> I cant quite decide which breed he has in him more, he has the nutty spaniel side and the affection of both spaniel and collie but has the definate aggression of the collie, if he soesnt like someone he certainly lets them know, especially the postman he trys to launch himself through the van window to bite the poor guy


Aggression of the Collie!?!  Sorry, what?


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

I've not had a Sprollie myself, but I know a lovely one in the village, Judy, who is a real charmer and so well behaved.

I do remember though talking to someone who has professionally trained collies and now trains gundogs and his view was that it was a splendid cross for obedience or agility, but nowhere near good enough to work either on sheep or with a gun. Not enough focus and presence for the sheep and not enough nose for the rough shooter.

Sgurr


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

DeeCollins said:


> but has the definate aggression of the collie,





AJ said:


> Aggression of the Collie!?!  Sorry, what?


 Eh? Since when were collies aggressive?  There may be the odd one (as no doubt there will be in every breed) but border collies are certainly not known for aggression!


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

What an attractive cross these dogs seem to be 



spellweaver said:


> Eh? Since when were collies aggressive?  There may be the odd one (as no doubt there will be in every breed) but border collies are certainly not known for aggression!


We had a lab x collie while we were growing up, mum & dad had him from a 5 weeks old pup (mum had disowned pups and owners were about to put the pups in a bucket ) and me and my sister were born after he came along, he was the most placid, calm dog you could ever imagine and let toddlers crawl all over him without so much as a grumble. He just looked like a short haired collie, and he was always likened more to collies than labs. Best dog I've ever known, and even 20 years after he's passed on I still talk about that great boy  I always tell my 2 that they have big paws to fill


----------



## DeeCollins (Feb 8, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Eh? Since when were collies aggressive?  There may be the odd one (as no doubt there will be in every breed) but border collies are certainly not known for aggression!


OK Ok I have never known many Collies but I have always been led to believe that they can have quite an aggressive streak, my mistake!!


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

DeeCollins said:


> OK Ok I have never known many Collies but I have always been led to believe that they can have quite an aggressive streak, my mistake!!


There have been a few at our local training classes that are a bit 'snappy' and hard to handle. I take it we are talking Border Collies here? But in their defence they are very intelligent dogs and need inteligent owners, some unfortunately dont have them.
Mary
x


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

marlynaveve said:


> There have been a few at our local training classes that are a bit 'snappy' and hard to handle.


That's neither here nor there, there are snappy dogs in every breed. They are an intellegent breed but if I can raise one that isn't snappy then there's no excuse for anyone!


----------



## jambo (Feb 5, 2009)

sam said:


> Hi
> Ive got an adorable springer/ collie cross anybody else out there got one if so are they finding them as enjoyable as mine is.
> sam


hi, i recently just got my little sprollie pup molly, 8 weeks old and full of fun. so far so good


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Lovely photo's bet he is a very clever dog.
I have 3 border collies and they are great.


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

My parents old dog was a collie x springer. Lovely dog. Even as an old girl she still acted like a puppy.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Sypher said:


> My parents old dog was a collie x springer. Lovely dog. Even as an old girl she still acted like a puppy.


that is a beautiful looking dog.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I fostered a collie x spaniel once...it was a nut case!! Lovely friendly dog but blummin heck it was insane!!! First and only time I've been glad to see the back of a foster dog!!! It never sat still and would spend hours chasing birds and shadows!! His new owners were hyper-fit exercise freaks...good job cos they'd need that energy to keep up with him!!!! 

Beautiful dogs but not for me!


----------



## vandao (May 3, 2008)

Great comments about this great breed !!! Harvey is now doing heelwork to music and is a natural at it.We have just bought a field spaniel to keep him ut:company and we realise how active harv is,,,,but wouldn't be without him ut:


----------

